# John B Ward accidentally shot



## murphy4trees (Aug 15, 2008)

Many arbos in the Philly area know of John B Ward tree service. They are one of the best companies around... Roachie works there, as does Pat Epps and Big John worked there a few years ago. I think John Ward was also president of the ISA a good while ago. He is mostly retired and his 3 sons, Jim, Chris and Matt pretty much run the show..

Matt told me that his father bought a 10 acre plot to do some gardening and was working out there when a stray bullet from a nearby shooting range hit him a week or so ago. It was a .45... no vital organs damaged and he seems to be recovering well.. Still that is quite an ordeal for an elder...

Prayers and good thoughts for his speedy recovery are requested...

Daniel


----------



## Eagle1 (Aug 15, 2008)

WOW... that is an ordeal for anyone.

Speedy recovery !!


----------



## smokechase II (Aug 15, 2008)

*The local shooting range*

Can this be researched, by say - law enforcement, and a little old fashioned punishment be applied?


----------



## Eagle1 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think in the woods of PA.....that is a terrible possibility and I am sure the party did not do it on purpose.

Peace


----------



## smokechase II (Aug 15, 2008)

*Not asking for a murder conviction*

Had a co-worker shot by a Target shooter three years ago.

No background barrier. Shooting with a large bore pistol toward houses to boot. Buddy was removing a cattle guard on a road.

I'm sure that shooter didn't want to hit anyone either.

------------

I just want bad guys in jail for being a bugar eatin spaz.


----------



## Saw Bones (Aug 16, 2008)

Eagle1 said:


> I think in the woods of PA.....that is a terrible possibility and I am sure the party did not do it on purpose.
> 
> Peace



I am a shooter, and have been for many years. Safety is my number one priority. I will not shoot if I am uncertain of my back stop or if there may be people, or a possibility of property damage. I believe most shooters are just as serious about our sport. It takes just one to ruin it for every one.
A mans life is more important than any thing else.

I Have been a medic for many years, and I have not ever seen an accident
of any type that could not have been avoided.:bang:


----------



## Eagle1 (Aug 16, 2008)

no offense meant. 

peace


----------



## Saw Bones (Aug 17, 2008)

Eagle1 said:


> no offense meant.
> 
> peace



I am not offended I am horrified that some one could be so careless as to injure some one like that. \

I hope all shooters take note and be more careful.


----------



## alanarbor (Aug 18, 2008)

That's nuts!

Best wishes for a quick recovery


----------



## gdb (Sep 9, 2008)

Best wishes to the victim. It sounds to me like that shooting range needs to be seriously evaluated and remedied ASAP !


----------

